# Special Hobby L-12 Electra Junior



## Kingscoy (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi guys,
A friend of mine is looking for this kit. I believe it came out around 1999. I would be grateful for any info locating one.
Cheers,
Sander


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2020)

I've checked the used kit dealers in the UK, without luck - nearest was a Lodestar.
Maybe check Aviation Mega Store at Schipol ?


----------



## Kingscoy (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for checking Terry. Much appreciated. Aviation megastore no joy either...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll keep a look out on ebay uk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes been looking around and they seem to be as rare as rocking horse poo !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris H (Apr 23, 2020)

I wrote the history notes for the instruction sheet!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 23, 2020)

rochie said:


> Yes been looking around and they seem to be as rare as rocking horse poo !


I stepped in Rocking Horse poo once. Or was that dog poo behind the horse?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2020)

Made some searches with no luck, sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Apr 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Made some searches with no luck, sorry.


Thanks for trying...it is indeed a difficult kit to find.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2020)

PM and e mails sent. Found the 'military' version on ebay uk, and watching it. Same basic kit, with extra parts for the gun turret if required, but doesn't have decals for Cotton's aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2020)

Keep checking Ebay. Eventually something will turn up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Apr 27, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Keep checking Ebay. Eventually something will turn up.


Sure will do


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2020)

Sander's friend is watching the one I found on eby uk, and will bid for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

